# Techno Dummy



## bank230 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm new to the forum. Took me a half hour to thread through the requirements (once or twice). but I made it...I think.
I've got a problem. I have a Marantz CC 4300 5 disc changer that I use maybe four months out of the year, if that because it's in my summer house. I bought it as part of a complete home sound system and I love it or did. Several times it has started to spin when the tray was extended and I could only stop it by shutting it off. This time , my son in law had the same problem and it finally shut off. Later when I tried to start it, I heard a whirr and then there was an error message. Every time I've recycled it off and on, pull out the plug, same thing. I took off the cover to see if a disc was stuck. No. I've spoken to the systems people who installed it and said since it is a 2003 model, I should throw it away. The systems group back in NJ that installed a similiar system said the same thing. I hate to do that; it's a beautiful piece of machinery but what do you think? I may be a Luddite but I will continue to fight the disposable society.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with you on the not wanting to throw it out thing i've had trouble with that in the past. Equipment like that however eventually just wears out, allthough fixable economicaly wise it's probly safer to by a new one. Sounds like you may have gotten your fair share of use out of it. Just my 2cents.:T


----------



## bank230 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks. That's 4 for the trash heap and 1 (me) for rehab.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With an 8 Year old CDP, the juice is simply not worth the squeeze. You can easily get a Blu-Ray Player with Netflix, Youtube, etc for less than what the repair costs will be. If it was a Theta Transport or some other ridiculously expensive CD Transport from that era, then perhaps.

Welcome to HTS. Really glad to gave you with us.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

bank230 said:


> Thanks. That's 4 for the trash heap and 1 (me) for rehab.


No problem, trust me i've got more stuff that belongs in the trash there isn't even enough room for a list.:whistling: 

Like JJ said though if it were a super expensive player then i'd be all for having it fixed, or at the least pileing on my stuff i should throw out.:bigsmile:


----------



## bank230 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's 5 for the trash heap and 1 for rehab and I'm starting to waver. It occurred to me that the only mode that I ever play the thing in is random all discs which probably puts a lot of wear on the machinery since it moves after every cut. And my local guy said he could get me a Sony machine for about $150. As for Blu Ray....sounds good but I need to get a life outside of this electronic morass.

Going, going........gggggone.

Thanks guys.(A good group. Well worth reading and signing the rules of engagement three times.)


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Sounds like a sensor switch isn't functioning as it should. You could try to get some electronic cleaning spray (Ace hardware, etc.) and spray all the micro switches you can find Don't get near the laser pick up head or mechanism. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## bank230 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Dennis. OKC????? Hmmmm. Spent a little time there (4 years) working out the Penn Sq. mess for one of the NY banks. The hot wind does "come sweeping down the plain". Sounds like this year has been the worst.


----------

